# Good deal on a mountain bike? Massive reduction on Felt Trail Shot 2010



## Riverman (27 Sep 2010)

£599 instead of £1,149.99

also £12 quidco or topcashback

http://www.quidco.com


http://www.quidco.co...ine-cycle-shop/ 2% cashback but £5 yearly fee

and 

http://www.topcashback.com 2% cashback

http://www.topcashba...ine_cycle_shop/

Remember to clear cookies before visiting those sites and logging in to make sure cashback tracks. TCB doesn't charge a fee btw so use that instead. So go with TopCashBack.

http://www.wiggle.co...010/5360045878/


----------



## xpc316e (1 Oct 2010)

If this is the style of machine you desire, then it looks like a perfect deal. I have bought many things from Wiggle, and wouldn't hesitate to purchase one of their bikes. Much depends on whether you know your way around a bike, because you are not going to get the customer service that a LBS would give.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Oct 2010)

That is a bargain if you want a tough hard tail with pretty good spec. Felt are a reliable brand. Ignore the write up with appears to be about a different bike - this is not a jump bike or a trials bike, the Trail Shot is an all-purpose MTB.


----------

